# WordReference Android app beta



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

Here is a beta version of an Android phone app that I would like you to test. If you have an Android phone, please download and install it.

[Link removed to old version of app. Please download the current version from Google Play app store.]

Please respond in this thread here or write me through the Contact Us form. Please group your requests into (1) bugs and (2) feature requests and all other comments.

For those who are curious, I really think the WR app on Android is better than our iPhone app in one very important way - it is fast.  There is no delay in opening the app, and the time to render the response on the screen is much faster.  Supposedly the 4.0 iPhone software will help in this regard, but I don't have it yet.

Known bugs:
 - page is often slightly wider than the screen
 - misaligned columns in translation results
 - no Arabic font support
Important features missing:
 - ability to change dictionaries in menu

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Natsboss

Thank you ! I will test it now !

Edit : 

Missing : 
 Loading bar
 Historic search

Bugs :
 The sames as you said


----------



## ecodude

Hi.  First of all, thanks for the android app. I'm a big fan of word reference and much prefer it to any other dictionaries.

Feature requests:
- as you mentioned, ability to set the dictionary before searching initially in the search bar
- when I change the dictionary the search should be performed immediately with the new dictionary selection
- clicking on the search button should highlight/depress it as now there is no way to know that you've hit the button (potentially resulting in multiple presses, the second of which runs a blank search)

I'll keep using it and let you know if I find any other issues!

Thanks!


----------



## jobano

Yes, thanks for that app!

An associated widget would be just awesome


----------



## mtmjr

Any progress on an update?


----------



## mkellogg

Ah, yes!  You can find it in the Android Market now, or whatever it is called.


----------



## jobano

What about adding select/copy on the display ?


----------



## mkellogg

Select/copy?  Isn't that part of the operating system?  Or is it interpreting a press on the screen as a click that results in a dictionary search for the word?


----------



## jobano

Part of the OS, I thought too but it's not working (HTC Desire), there is only the zoom option when you touch the result screen of the wordref app..
It's maybe a parameter to switch at development, a copyable option, i've no idea of that

Any word of the page linking to its own wordref definition is a good idea too


----------



## mkellogg

I'll investigate.  Thanks.


----------



## prusso

Hi, thanks for this app!

I can't see the phonetic symbols though. Not sure if that has to do with the app or if I need to do something with my mobile (Motorola Defy)...
Can anyone help?

Thx.


----------



## mkellogg

It is a problem with the phones. They do not have the IPA symbols in any font, and it isn't just your phone. I haven't seen one yet that has those symbols.


----------



## The Godfather

using WR android app, can we see forum posts and reply to forum posts?


----------



## mkellogg

Yes. Go to the Google Play app store and try it out!

Mike


----------



## dreamlike

As an alternative I can recommend the _Tapatalk forum app._ It's virtually flawless and I've been using it to browse many forums, this one including. There is one problem, though, you have to pay for it (2.99$) -- but it's good value for money.


----------

